# Copper Cookware Set



## deloresaber (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking for suggestions on awesome copper cookware that has lasted you a really long time (with proper care of course).

I had a set made by Cuisinart _forever_ and it was great but I recently passed it down to my son for his first apartment. I found a pretty this pretty good review guide online and was going to go with the Lagostina they suggested but was wondering if anyone had any suggestions before I too the plunge (it's expensive).

Thanks!!


----------



## bsmiddy (Jan 13, 2017)

Years ago I had some Mauviel hammered cooper pieces that were tin lined. Spent a load of time polishing and keeping them looking good. I think Mauviel has some that are stainless lined and non reactive now. A bit on the pricey $$$ side but they are a quality product.


----------



## captainbligh (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah... Mauviel's got a few lines that are stainless rather than tin on the inside, good thickness copper and solid handles. The version that I had a chance to use when visiting a friend over the last few years was the M'250c with heavier pans & cast iron handles I think? Amazing pieces. Did a few dishes in those and really enjoyed working with them... notably did duck a l'orange which meant doing duck stock in a tall sauce pan (not angled like a Windsor or curved like some are), did some caramel into a gastrique & eventually turned that into the final sauce in another shallower sauce pan that I think they call a "saute" instead, and did the sear & oven to finish of the duck in a larger fry pan. All worked great. Took a little while to heat up, but once they did, very response and uniform heating. On another visit did a braise in a larger double-handled "rondeau" (I think they may call it a stock pot but to me it isn't deep like I would think of one of those), again, awesome. Not sure if I liked it better than doing similar in a Le Creuset, hard to pick either one both so good.

Plus side with these, no worry about scratching or wearing through the Tin, or getting things too hot. Common downside, it's copper, it does require proper care & some polish on the outside if you care about it being shiny. I've seen some pieces from Williams-Sonoma that are similar and said to be decent, no personal experience with those.


----------



## liscr (Apr 12, 2017)

If you're looking to build a set of copper cookware, then I hope you know to look for pieces 2.5mm thick (or 3mm, in some cases.) Stainless lined is best since who has the $ or time for retinning anymore? 

The only copper/SS competitors out there are:

Matfer Bourgeat
Mauviel (only the 250 line; 250 meaning the pieces in that line are 2.5mm thick copper. Their other lines are essentially thinner tableware/decorators pieces.) 
Falk 

Which brand is "best" is very subjective and will be up to you to decide. There are differences as far as build, number/size of rivets, and design. Mauviel is more artsy and their target audience is the home cook in America; Bourgeat is built like a tank and targeted to professionals; Falk's pieces are all brushed-finished with large "Falk" logo plastering and smaller rivets. 

All brands are great quality. However, after using all I chose Bourgeat to stock my kitchen. Mauviel, while still incredibly heavy (being copper..), felt almost dainty compared to the bulk of Bourgeat, which truly will last a lifetime and beyond and could be used as a home defense weapon should the need arise. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Lena01 (Jul 21, 2017)

thanks for your cool posts ..


----------

